# Handling pictures



## jesses (Jan 31, 2005)

B. Emelia


----------



## jesses (Jan 31, 2005)

G. Aureostriata


----------



## Zorack (Feb 1, 2005)

congratz on the handle, i dont mean to be a moan but....

What if the T was to dart off your hand, it would plumit to the floor, u should of help it over a chair or something


----------



## jesses (Feb 1, 2005)

Zorack said:
			
		

> congratz on the handle, i dont mean to be a moan but....
> 
> What if the T was to dart off your hand, it would plumit to the floor, u should of help it over a chair or something


Its called knowing your Tarantula. Please don't give me unsolicited advise, I'm an arachnobaron.


----------



## Runaway987 (Feb 1, 2005)

As is Zorack.


----------



## Zorack (Feb 1, 2005)

well, u should know not to hold it so high then shouldent u?


----------



## H-D (Feb 1, 2005)

You're both arachnobarons    I too would have nothing to worry about with regards to my chaco or my emilia (I still sit down though)...my new avic is another story.  Always sit down with that one, seems to think my hand is a bungee jump platform.  Real nice T's btw, can't w8 for my emilia to get that big.

EDIT:  Beat me to it Runaway987   :wall:


----------



## Runaway987 (Feb 1, 2005)

My ornata may as well have a little red cape with an "S" written on it for all the time she spends sitting calmly on my hand, they are wild animals and i wouldnt hold any tarantula higher than a few inches above a softish surface.

The top picture looks like the spiders about to go anyway, id hate myself for ages if i popped a spider.  His spider do can eat it for all he wants however there was no need to be so arrogant thats all.


Runaway


----------



## Sandra (Feb 1, 2005)

Posting on these boards is practically an invite for (sometimes unsolicited) advice!  Don't take it so hard if someone offers a comment that could be helpful to _anyone_ reading along!


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 1, 2005)

> Ok arachnoboards, if anyone else has anything completely stupid and worthless to say, now is your chance...


Ok:
Continue what you are doing! Nothing is EVER going to happen, not even by remote chance! 

 


But really - What you know, you know! Until you know you didn't know, so until then you won't know!


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe lighten up a little.  People can offer opinions.   

I was there, and the Ts were quite calm, so I didn't even think about the height issue at the time of the photos, but I could see where someone looking at the pictures might see risk there.

Post-count titles are about quantity of post, not quality.  Of course, being around for so many posts, one hopefully has learned quite a bit.

You misspelled a word of your own.    :}  

How are you going to enjoy posting pictures if you take offense at comments that are not really very offensive?


Well, I hope you will post more and not get upset if people point out this or that.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 1, 2005)

*handling*

First off...nice T's that you have there. I have a little emilia about 2.5". I cant wait for it to be that big.

Second...all those that are making any comments......

I think that he is aware of his actions and if something were to happen a lesson would be learned. Most of mine have been okay to handle because I frequently handle most of them. There are however ones like my H. maculata that I refuse due to the speed of the darn thing.

If he chooses to handle and drop one.....it is his pets and he is responsible for his actions.  All you have to do is say nice T's then move on....too many critics in the world today and not enough time for them to use it without complaining.


----------



## becca81 (Feb 1, 2005)

jesses said:
			
		

> Its called knowing your Tarantula.


Yes, you can know your tarantula.  However, tarantulas are wild animals that are unpredictable, no matter how well you think you know them.

I posted in December about a guy who held a tarantula when I asked him not to.  He said that he'd held it lots of time with no problems, but this time it jumped out of his hands and hit the floor.  Ruptured abdomen.  Dead spider.

People aren't trying to be rude to you or insult you.  They are merely commenting on the fact that we know tarantulas that suddenly are spooked or decide to run/jump can be fatally injured by a fall.  If you are an average sized adult human (which I'm assuming you are), then a fall from your hand can fatally harm your pet.  None of us want that to happen.

Yes, very nice pics.  If you come to a board where people are very passionate about their hobby, then you should expect some comments when you post a picture of yourself doing something that is considered risky.  They are just trying to help.


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 1, 2005)

I think the height risk is a good point to bring up.  

However, Jesse was very cautious and slow with the tarantulas.  The tarantulas were very calm.  He had his eye on them right up until the click of the camera.  Sure, he took a risk, but considering the actual handling at the time of the photos, it was minimal risk, I believe.


----------



## wayneo (Feb 2, 2005)

jesses said:
			
		

> Its called knowing your Tarantula. Please don't give me unsolicited advise, I'm an arachnobaron.


What does  that mean  "Don't give me unsolicited advice I am an arachnobaron"  does that make you all knowing  ?   If you post pics you  should  expect criticism.

Wayne H


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 2, 2005)

jesses said:
			
		

> Please don't give me unsolicited advise, I'm an arachnobaron.


sorry dude but that one of the corniest things ive ever heard in my life..your an ARACHNOBARON why does that even matter.

anyway nice pics a risk yes but if your willing to take the risk then go ahead its your T.


----------



## pategirl (Feb 2, 2005)

I agree with Wayne....if you didn't want criticism, you shouldn't have posted the pics in the first place. Your post count says nothing about how much knowledge you have. Is it really necessary to hold a spider that high off the ground just for a pic? You'd feel differently if that emilia died from a fall.


----------



## FryLock (Feb 2, 2005)

Humm an open invite to post something moronic ok how can I refuse, all these ppl making a big fuss about the spiders falling i think they doth protest to much  Iv never heard of a spider being killed by falling.. hitting the floor yes but not the falling bit :razz:.


----------



## The Juice (Feb 2, 2005)

I have nothing to add about the way he handles "HIS" tarantulas, But I will say thats a Nice looking B.Emilia............ Makes me want one.


----------



## brachypelman (Feb 2, 2005)

Tarantulas can die by falling from this height.

But my problem here isn't the height, but the subject of the thread itself.
Arachnoboards is a place where beginners can learn much from advised people who are there, and this is not an example to be followed.
I think that we must handle our spiders by need, and not to appear cool.


----------



## metallica (Feb 2, 2005)

jesses said:
			
		

> Please don't give me unsolicited advise, I'm an arachnobaron.


Oooh a arachnobaron, how fancy! Does that buy you any privilages? Does it mean you are better then the rest?

NO, it only means you know where the reply button is :wall:


----------



## Bearo (Feb 2, 2005)

> I'm an arachnobaron


Hehehehe.. thanks for giving me a smile for a sec    :wall:


----------



## mimic58 (Feb 2, 2005)

jesses said:
			
		

> G. Aureostriata



Ok now that is exactly how you SHOULD NOT handle Ts (at great distance from the floor) Yes i am being patronizing and when it leeps to its doom youl understand why , never lift a T more than a few inches from a soft cusion... 

End of nag

-


----------



## Apocalypstick (Feb 2, 2005)

Half the time they are going to bolt up your arm... it's the other half that is cause for concern


----------



## andy83 (Feb 2, 2005)

Well,

I just posted this pic somewhere in another thread but here ya go. I do not condone the handeling of esp. "aggressive" T's but I couldn't resist. At the bottom is a picture of me holding a very awesome T. blondi. It's not my blondi but I got to hold her. Sorry about the large size of the last pic.

P. cancerides










C. fasciatum










T. blondi


----------



## jw73 (Feb 3, 2005)

jesses said:
			
		

> Its called knowing your Tarantula. Please don't give me unsolicited advise, I'm an arachnobaron.


I think he just want to say that he has expirience with spiders and he knows danger of handling Ts that high.


----------



## Wade (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh boy, annother handling debate...

Although I agree that there's a risk involved with holding tarantulas, especially in an elevated position, let's lighten up a little here. Out of all the crazy things that can be seen on the internet at any given moment, this is hardly the stuff of wild reclessness. I seriously doubt that a beginner is going to pick out these images, out of a sea of other information, and decide to start tossing their tarantulas around.

*Do What Thou Wilt With Thy Taranatulas, Within Reason. So Speaks An ARACHNOKING!*    

*cough* heh. Sorry! 

Wade


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 3, 2005)

My King!!!

 :worship:  :worship:  :worship: 

 I will always follow your banner and... shoot...where are my glasses???  :?


----------



## Freddie (Feb 3, 2005)

*deep sigh*
Some idiots wanna boost their *sensurated* ego..


----------



## AlanMM (Feb 3, 2005)

Hight is something to think about when handling a T.
I heard a story about a guy's spider that fell on the floor with death as result. (50cm or something... so, not that high....) Abdomen splitted open and spider was put in refrigiator (sp).
Those first handling pics are not how it shoud be done... but i guess he knows that now...
This is how i handle my T's (once a year or so...)   

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=381545&postcount=3


----------



## Wade (Feb 3, 2005)

Freddie said:
			
		

> *deep sigh*
> Some idiots wanna boost their *sensurated* ego..


Who exactly are you talking about? My post was intended humorously.

What is "sensurated"?

Wade


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 3, 2005)

I think he may have been referring to Jesses' post, not yours, Wade.  Your joke was obvious.  I liked it.  It made me smile and laugh a little.

Sensurated? Yeah, I wonder, too, but is it worth finding out?  By my psychic powers, I can tell it's not going to be a compliment!


----------



## bonesmama (Feb 3, 2005)

That's really a nice,fat T!
Cheers :clap:


----------



## nightbreed (Feb 3, 2005)

Wade said:
			
		

> Who exactly are you talking about? My post was intended humorously.
> 
> What is "sensurated"?
> 
> Wade


I haven't got a clue what it means :? I just looked it up on dictionary.com and they dont know either.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 3, 2005)

maybe sensurated is a misspeling of censored? as in "freaking egos"?

I do think its funny that in a thread about pics of handling ts, the majority of the pics are of the handler, with the tiny t noticable in over on the side... the thread should be titled "pics of Me, and a tarantula over on the side"
egos indeed, there's a couple with the tarantula and a hand, and that's more what I'd expect, who wants to look at people on a tarantula website?


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 3, 2005)

Well... I agree on the point of being carefull, I made it too obviously. But I think by now Jesse has got the message. I'd say it has even gone a little far with almost everyone saying the same thing. It's a bit harrassing don't you think? (<- This sentance is aimed at the general public more than towards any individual.) In Jesses place I'd feel that way anyway.   

He had good intentions I am sure, made an error of jugdement (eventho nothing happened and it is his choice anyway), didn't realize it possibly, was happy to post his pics (I guess) prowdly showing his little T's, a few not too well thought through words and then this breaks to the surface.

I see how it can start, but I'm a bit surprised there seems to be no end to it.

Eventho it is interesting to see how many people stand behind the ideal of not lifting your T too high (including me) and will eagerly say so it has become rather much in this thread.

If it wasn't cheesy I'd say lets all join up and hold hands. Well, anyway I hope Jesse doesn't take it too personally and that neither side got too hurt in this to continue in a friendly way.

Let's end this folks, ok?


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you, Cirith.


----------



## Freddie (Feb 4, 2005)

Wade said:
			
		

> Who exactly are you talking about? My post was intended humorously.
> What is "sensurated"?





			
				nightbreed said:
			
		

> I haven't got a clue what it means :? I just looked it up on dictionary.com and they dont know either.


*grin* It's mix of finnish, swedish and spanish ;-)
I just deleted one too bad word there.

And i was not talking about your post Wade. I meant those pics where is more human than a t. I get that feeling that person wants to only say "look at me, im cool and best and im good cos i can handle t's and yeah, all" - when i see a pic of t on the hand or anywhere. And besides all (those who has read some of my posts by mistake) should know that im totally against t handling - any kind of them.

Had i something else to say anymore...


----------



## Wade (Feb 4, 2005)

I figured as much, I just wanted to make sure my joke wasn't lost in translation! I didn't want to leave the impression that I thought I was some sort of big shot because I've hung around here long enough to log 2,000 posts!

Wade


----------



## Sheri (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok kids...

The bell rang, recess is over, but be glad for the extra 5 minutes you got while they were testing the fire alarm system.

Nice spider.
I wish I had one.
If I did, I probably wouldn't handle it that far from the ground. However, it _is _ his spider, as such his decision. But for the record, when you make something public you must anticipate a response and be prepared for the negative variety as well.
As for baron status, well... Bush is the president and yet...   

So, please hang your jackets up, place your shoes neatly under the locker, and open to page 56 of the Tarantula Keepers Guide.
And you! Stop picking your nose!


----------



## bman (Feb 4, 2005)

*It's about freakin' time*



			
				Sheri said:
			
		

> Ok kids...
> 
> The bell rang, recess is over, but be glad for the extra 5 minutes you got while they were testing the fire alarm system.
> 
> ...


O.K.  Enough of the squabbling, is anyone else going to post some handling pics, or is everyone to scared they'll be attacked?  I'd like to see some pics, not the same point repeated in a different way by different people.


----------



## Sequin (Feb 4, 2005)

Man people can we shut up, im sure he knows the dangers, jeeze i like how you get your head bitten off for anything you post here, K heres me holding my chaco (kinda blurry) and smithi, go crazy, bite my head off, while your at it bite my arms off too
~Meagan~


----------



## CherishYour_f8 (Feb 4, 2005)

Handling pics?
FFS! I could'nt be any more impressed by the braveness of some people.
Would'nt it look much nicer if the pics had a natural background?
If I ever decide to post a pic of myself handling a T in a last ditch effort to prove to online board members that my testes finally dropped, then please kill me slowly.


----------



## David Richards (Feb 4, 2005)

*wade*

I know its already been figured out, but i have to say I about fell out of my chair laughing at your joke.  Just late responding. Nice one.  Dave


----------



## Cigarman (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice chaco meg I want mine to be that big!


----------



## dwdeloach (Feb 5, 2005)

*a couple of handling photos*

Here is my G. aureostriata walking and resting.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 7, 2005)

no comment


----------

